# Afunny thing happened at the range.....................



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I got to know Harold Tidwell pretty well when he was field rep for Accurate Arms powder. Harold was real serious about his shooting. 

One day he was testing some stuff and doing some pretty serious practice. Some young yahoo came in a starting shooting, using an M1911 type .45. That in itself was O.K., but his girlfriend came along to help. She was ill advised about the activities of the day, dressed in high heels, white, frilly mini-skirt and white sheer leggins, with lacey ruffles. And she was policing up boyfriend's brass. Harold hadn't noticed.

I eased up to him and said, " I was shooting pretty good until she started chasing his brass."

Well, for awhile after Harold would extend his pistol and start to sight, then give way to chuckling.

Dirty trick?

Bob Wright


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

That story kind of puts a smile on my face too! :smt112


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

We have to be able to shoot unfer _stressful_ conditions. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

pictures...? 8)


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

js said:


> pictures...? 8)


LOL!!! I was thinking the same thing. :twisted:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> We have to be able to shoot unfer _stressful_ conditions. 8)


 :lol: :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Did ya' have to pay extra for that or did ya' just get lucky? :lol:


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

High Heels? Ohh MY

:-D 

AFS


----------



## KINGMAX (May 19, 2006)

js said:


> pictures...? 8)


 Ya man pictures !!! :roll:


----------

